# HOLY F*CK! Ryback 'The Big Guy' is BACK!!!



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

*PUSH HIM TO THE MOON!!!! WE NEED THIS INTENSITY BACK ON THE SHOW :mark:*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*

Hope he ends up on Cena's team setting up a feud against Rusev or Cesaro or something :mark:

Feels like the guy hasn't even lost a step :mark:

Ryback/Lesnar :mark:


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*

Babyface Ryback FUCK YES


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

THE BIG GUY


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*

He was one of the hottest wrestlers in 2012 - early 2013.

After Wrestlemania, they inexplicably turned him heel to feud with Cena, which, ultimately, ruined him. By the end of 2013, he was nobody.

Hopefully he recaptures his magic.


----------



## OptimalPortfolio (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Ryback > Reigns


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



imWAYova said:


> Babyface Ryback FUCK YES


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

You really want this high intensity powerhouse getting pushed? What about the other one? :reigns


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*

Ryback sucks.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

The Big Guy!!!1

Yassssssssss and he's face!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

THE BIG GUY.

I marked.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

ryback about to be 12x wwe champion


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

*BIG GUY IS OVER AS FUCK*

Just waiting for some wrassle smark to bitch about pushing one of the only over guys on the roster. He will be challenging for the belt again one day and the smark tears will be great. 

FEED ME MORE!!

DA BIG GUY!

should of beaten phil in the cell as well because he won't quit like a bitch.


----------



## Cnunez (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

RYBACK vs. RUSEV


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

:yes


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*

Since day one, like my signature says, I've been a Ryback fan from when he first debuted, and you don't know how fucking happy this makes me!! Perfect Raw from the start.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*



KINGPIN said:


> You really want this high intensity powerhouse getting pushed? What about the other one? :reigns


A god damn heel turn that's what :mark:!

Seriously, we have enough faces now. Can Roman please turn heel :lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Let him bury Ziggler for a mid card title please.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Hopefully WWE doesn't fuck up again and retards will stop chanting goldberg.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

So awesome! The break was a good thing, now for that push baby!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*



KINGPIN said:


> You really want this high intensity powerhouse getting pushed? What about the other one? :reigns


*PUSH THEM BOTH! But one is injured *


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Ryback sucks.


you suck


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



THA_WRESTER said:


> Since day one, like my signature says, I've been a Ryback fan from when he first debuted, and you don't know how fucking happy this makes me!! Perfect Raw from the start.


Hope he gets that major singles push.


----------



## OptimalPortfolio (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: BIG GUY IS OVER AS FUCK*

I'd rather have him challenge for the belt instead of Reigns. But it won't happen. Vince has moved on from him.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*

Just please don't put him in a tag team again WWE it's not his forte.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Hopefully keeps his heel persona.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Not gonna lie RybackReigns tag team kinda seems interesting.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*

He better get pushed to main event at some point


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



JerMGray1 said:


> Just please don't put him in a tag team again WWE it's not his forte.


Agreed. Physically imposing monsters don't really fit as a tag-team partner.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*

They'll fuck it up and kill what made his "big guy" gimmick great. He needs to keep the arrogance while being a dominant face.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*



Swag said:


> Not gonna lie RybackReigns tag team kinda seems interesting.


:lmao every match is a squash and they never go 5 minutes. 

Happy to see Ryback back, a shame he will lose everything that made him interesting.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Ryback was NOT broken at the start. He was over as fuck with Feed Me More chants, and that was it. WWE choose to feed him to Cena after Mania and thus came the horrible booking/bury of Ryback.

Keep him face and chant Feed Me More and he'll be over. In fact feed Rusev to him if anything.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*

YAWN. 

They could have saved the time of his lame ass return to the Bellas instead.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



imWAYova said:


> He better get pushed to main event *at some point*


:booklel I hope you mean by "at some point" you mean NOW


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



Irish Jet said:


> They'll fuck it up and kill what made his "big guy" gimmick great. He needs to keep the arrogance while being a dominant face.


Yeah, I also loved the bully gimmick personally. 

Both Ryback and Bray now are gonna get pushes :mark:


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

How many threads are needed for the same topic lol. Just noticed this is like the fourth ryback thread yikes heh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

RYBACK = THE BEST PART OF RAW :dance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

imWAYova said:


> How many threads are needed for the same topic lol. Just noticed this is like the fourth ryback thread yikes heh



Ryback's return match is over and so is he


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Fucking Awesome! :mark:

Keep him away from Cena this time please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*

He's over and that's all that matters..THE BIG GUY!!!! (MARKS OUT)

NICE TO HEAR THE FEED ME MORE CHANTS AGAIN


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Ryback was over like crazy tonight!


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



Chan Hung said:


> He's over and that's all that matters..THE BIG GUY!!!! (MARKS OUT)
> 
> NICE TO HEAR THE FEED ME MORE CHANTS AGAIN


Never really understood why they killed the chants


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



What? What? What? said:


> Agreed. Physically imposing monsters don't really fit as a tag-team partner.


Kane made a career out of it.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: BIG GUY IS OVER AS FUCK*

lol smarks like ryback, fuck off trying to troll


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Feed him!!!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Wonder how many of you bashed Reigns now love Ryback.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



FriedTofu said:


> Kane made a career out of it.


True, but that was after he already established himself for a decade as a singles competitor (unlike Ryback) so it wasn't as big of a hit to his character.


----------



## heyiamderek (Apr 23, 2013)

*WHO MARKED THE FUCK OUT WHEN RYBACK CAME OUT*

HOLYSHIT FEED ME MORE / BIG GUY RYBACK is BACK


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Ryback is back and is badder than ever!!!!:mark:


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

RIP Curtis Axel 2013-2014


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



redban said:


> He was one of the hottest wrestlers in 2012 - early 2013.
> 
> After Wrestlemania, they inexplicably turned him heel to feud with Cena, which, ultimately, ruined him. By the end of 2013, he was nobody.
> 
> Hopefully he recaptures his magic.


This exactly. He deserves a real push.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

feed him brock and let him choke


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



What? What? What? said:


> True, but that was after he already established himself for a decade as a singles competitor (unlike Ryback) so it wasn't as big of a hit to his character.


Kane debut 97. Multi time tag champ 98-99.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: WHO MARKED THE FUCK OUT WHEN RYBACK CAME OUT*

I did! Always been a fan. WWE ruined him with a heel turn. I always loved this guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

*Keep him away from Cena AND Rusev. Fuck you Vince, don't ruin this.*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

The clear choice is Ziggler. Let the burial begin. Ragdoll the hell out of Ziggler.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Build him up for a few weeks, and Feud him with Rusev.

Mark out <---


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Ryback is the hero this company needs but doesn't deserve.

There, I said it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

WWE can't fuck this up right? Right?

Bryan's out, Reigns out, they need to start building up babyfaces.

Glad The Big Guy is back and he didn't bring Axel with him.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: WHO MARKED THE FUCK OUT WHEN RYBACK CAME OUT*

Marking out is an understatement.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Poor Axel tho :lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

WTF! I had to talk with someone and miss that part, what Ryback did!?!?!?!


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

Did not see him returning tonight so that was a bonus. I don't 'mark' out for anyone. I was legit surprised that when he came out I started paying attention to the show.. Typically I have other shit going on the computer (games, forums, porn, whatnot). 

It was a breath of fresh air to see him back as a face and to hear the crowd get behind him. Fully believe that WWE will fuck it up but it was a good segment. Even re-wound it to watch again. The Big Guy has the look. Just has to work on his cardio and keep up the intensity. Hope he gets over in a huge way this time around.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*



Brodus Clay said:


> WTF! I had to talk with someone and miss that part, what Ryback did!?!?!?!


*Where's the gif patrol? Enlighten this man ASAP!*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*



Brodus Clay said:


> WTF! I had to talk with someone and miss that part, what Ryback did!?!?!?!


He squashed Bo Dallas, also got The Feed Me More Chants.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*



LigerJ81 said:


> He squashed Bo Dallas, also got The Feed Me More Chants.


So hes a face now? that's the third turn in just one show Orton,Henry and now Ryback, not bad but I was more fan of the big guy character and his bullying segments.... before Heyman and Punk ruined him.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WHO MARKED THE FUCK OUT WHEN RYBACK CAME OUT*

He is the big guy


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: WHO MARKED THE FUCK OUT WHEN RYBACK CAME OUT*

Great I step outside for two minutes and this happens


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Man, I think I regret not tuning in to Raw now...well, atleast I have a reason to start watching again!

Shame Ryback didn't take a mic and cut a promo saying "Well Bo Dallas,I BO-LIEVE you just got your ass kicked by the big guy.". Or something, laughing a bit before playing to the crowd a bit.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

THE BIG GUY is in the house


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*



Brodus Clay said:


> So hes a face now? that's the third turn in just one show Orton,Henry and now Ryback, not bad but I was more fan of the big guy character and his bullying segments.... before Heyman and Punk ruined him.


I'm hoping he keeps his Big Guy persona in this run


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: BIG GUY IS OVER AS FUCK*



djkhaled said:


> lol smarks like ryback, fuck off trying to troll


Reported. This isn't the rants section loser.


----------



## Grapey (May 10, 2005)

*Ryback's singlet*

So, did anyone else notice the grammar/typo error the artist made on his trunks?

On the front, it said "The Big Guy". Ok, that's all fine and good, but on the back is where I found it funny.

It said "Than, Now, 4 Life". 

This may be the fact that I'm a journalist and a writer, but I couldn't help but laugh at the typo. It should be "then" not "than". I couldn't help but focus on it during his match.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

At this point, Ryback's character up till this point has been growing, no longer is he the awkward monster face with pretaped vignettes written to make jungle/food puns, he's his own man now, he has a wide array of mannerisms that really round him off. He could easily pull off a few scathing remarks while dismissively laughing off heels rebukes before suddenly just shifting into intimidation factor (intensity), as a face he will have more room to move up the card whereas when he was a heel, creative wasted Rybaxel when they could have made a very cohesive heel tag team.

I for one am shocked that they actually did give Ryback a singled match tonight, considering how long it took them to bring Ryback in after he was cleared was a sign they were just planning on throwing him back in with Curtis Axel, so maybe this is a sign that they plan on on giving him another singles run, perhaps if all goes well they will throw Ryback in the Survivor Series elimination tag like he was originally going to be a part of back with Team Foley?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*

ITT: People acting like Ryback is what the current roster sorely needs.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Ryback's singlet*

I almost think that it was deliberate.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*



obby said:


> ITT: People acting like Ryback is what the current roster sorely needs.


He is


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

And like a glorious phoenix, the Ryback Discussion Thread returns.


----------



## Weimer16 (Oct 6, 2014)

Feed me more! :mark:


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

feed me more.. dudes a monster


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

I LOVE LIFE. I LOVE RYBACK. THANK YOU BASED BIG GUY.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Best part of RAW this week IMO.

Love when returns like this are kept secret


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Would it be too much to hope that Ryback wins the Rumble and beats Lesnar at Wrestlemania?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Meh.

I won't say I couldn't care less but I couldn't care much less.


----------



## Weimer16 (Oct 6, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Meh.
> 
> I won't say I couldn't care less but I couldn't care much less.


Then don't come into a Ryback thread? :toomanykobes


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

LLLLLLLLLOOOVE THIS GUY!!!!!

Uber fun to watch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Would it be too much to hope that Ryback wins the Rumble and beats Lesnar at Wrestlemania?


I wouldn't go that far, yet.

Have Ryback squash Reigns in 18 seconds instead to open Mania. See if Reigns has it in him like Bryan to overcome.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm amazed at how big of a pop the guy got, he is so fucking over it's not even funny.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Good to see him return. Hopefully he might go somewhere now, although they killed him at his best in 2012


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Old thread title is accurate. The man is hype. All hype and no substance.

Can't wait for that next push to blow up in his face.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

He was the most over guy today, just dont feed him to Rusev


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

He is over. Keep him over.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

When he starts threatening Dean Ambrose's babyface spot and he's exposed again as a limited singles guy, it'll be a quick return to the norm.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm still waiting for Ryback to get revenge against all the SHIELD members for costing him the WWE title in his match against CM Punk in 2012.

All seriousness though, loved seeing The Big Guy tonight, especially seeing him say "WAKE UP!!!" in his entrance. 

Please don't fuck it up this time Vince.


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Soon after he debuted I was one of the only people on this forum who actually liked Ryback.

Now look at you all... Talk about fickle.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

tiotom92 said:


> Soon after he debuted I was one of the only people on this forum who actually liked Ryback.
> 
> Now look at you all... Talk about fickle.


So people's opinions aren't allowed to change in two and a half years?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ryback = $ for WWE if they do it right. The guy is more than capable of getting the smarks behind him with his promo ability and the casuals love him anyway. 

The Big Guy has the biggest potential for Super Stardom out of anyone on the current roster. No one is gonna draw more than Ryback will if they are capable of booking it correctly. 

WWE mishandle just about everything though so nothing is guaranteed. They really fucked him over in 2012/13. Hopefully they don't repeat their mistakes agin this time.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

tiotom92 said:


> Soon after he debuted I was one of the only people on this forum who actually liked Ryback.
> 
> Now look at you all... Talk about fickle.


This is two and a half years later and if you remember Ryback was being used as a charisma-less Terminator robot when he debuted. Things have changed. He's ''The Big Guy'' now.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll give it a few weeks till everyone starts hating him again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meh. I'd take him over Reigns, that's about all I can say positively. 

At least he's over. He came out and they treated him like the Goldberg version of his character never left, which is basically what I figured would happen if they just re-debuted him and pretended the Axel year never happened. I wish they'd just push somebody good but I guess it's too much to ask.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Well I enjoyed his in-ring work in the tag division, and he's translated his personality real well, so if he brings all of that to the table this time, he may actually solidify himself as a main eventer, and I think I'd be cool with that. He's much better than Reigns, that's for sure.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

tiotom92 said:


> Soon after he debuted I was one of the only people on this forum who actually liked Ryback.
> 
> Now look at you all... Talk about fickle.


Have loved Ryback from jump. Hated how they treated him at WM 29 with Henry, booking made no damn sense. They then fed him to Cena, and gave the leftovers to Punk. Appreciated how well him and Axel gelled considering the circumstances.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Ryback's singlet*



Grapey said:


> So, did anyone else notice the grammar/typo error the artist made on his trunks?
> 
> On the front, it said "The Big Guy". Ok, that's all fine and good, but on the back is where I found it funny.
> 
> ...


Non-journo are banned from noticing spelling mistakes so I think you're right.

The Pulitzer prize has your name on it!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's singlet*



M-Diggedy said:


> Non-journo are banned from noticing spelling mistakes so I think you're right.
> 
> The Pulitzer prize has your name on it!


You're right. How perceptive of that journalist to notice that mistake. It must be because he is a journalist and a writer.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've been saying it for the past year. THIS was all it took. Some time off and then a surprise re-debut with Feed Me More back. And it worked. The fans popped. He was over. And it is indeed glorious. Ryback's re-ascension to the top began tonight. It's gonna be good. 

Damn am I psyched.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Rusev is on a winning streak. Let him win the US title. And then Ryback keeps building up momentum for a few months too. And then at WrestleMania... bam. Ryback vs. Rusev.


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad the "Feed Me More" chants are back. He should have never dropped it in the first place. The chants were growing every month, then they turned him heel, dropped the chants, and fed him to Cena.


----------



## ScareCrow91 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys, remember that one time when Ryback was being pushed and everyone hated him? Good times, good times.

Anyways, glad he's back. I think a feud with Reigns down the line would be awesome, as long as it's handled properly and no one looks bad at the end of it.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

ScareCrow91 said:


> Hey guys, remember that one time when Ryback was being pushed and everyone hated him? Good times, good times.


I don't think everyone hated him, I sure didn't. The only problem, for me, was he was put in that championship match way too fast. Anyways, I really enjoyed seeing Ryback return and the crowd giving him great reactions. I also thought it was cool they went back to the "Feed Me More" intro for his theme song.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Heartfelt message from Ryback, how could you not love this guy?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

All hail the big guy.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, this guy almost made me cry. awesome work


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Ryback for IC title


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Great to see him back. Hope he gets pushed as a face again, and please do not put him on a program against Reigns or Cena when he gets hot again.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

What? What? What? said:


> Heartfelt message from Ryback, how could you not love this guy?


Best promo in some time and it wasn't even on TV. I'm excited to see what the future holds for the Big Guy. Glad to see him get a second chance.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

ACtually marked the fuck out!
THE BIG GUY!!!!


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

Woah! I thought another robot-like promo was in store... but well done big guy... hope they treat you right this time...


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::dance3:dance3:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Welcome back Mr Feed Me More!! Hopefully no getting fed to Cena this time! Maybe a Ryback-Rusev feud on the horizon?


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

Please, don't fuck him up this time, let him go on a lengthy undefeated streak long enough for Rusev to win the US Championship, then him and Rusev can feud for the US title at Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania 31, and he can beat Rusev.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: THE BIG GUY!!!


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ugh. Listening to idiots chanting "feed me more", is even more irritating than the "YES" crap.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Glad Ryback is back, he looked great on Raw.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Glad to see Ryback back. He should get a great push.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

Glad to see he is back. I was at the PPV last night and it makes sense why now why I saw him leaving the arena with the other guys! Hope he gets the push he deserves.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

It's about damn time. Now all we need is Bryan and BNB and I'm happy. 

Bryan, Ryback, and Barrett = the WWE for me right now. It's so sad they've fucked up Rollins and Bray. But at least I've something to actually look forward to now as opposed to just watching it for something entertaining to happen. I KNOW Ryback will be.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

World's Best said:


> It's about damn time. Now all we need is Bryan and BNB and I'm happy.
> 
> Bryan, Ryback, and Barrett = the WWE for me right now. It's so sad they've fucked up Rollins and Bray.
> 
> ...


Rollins is doing just fine, he will be the number 1 here for the next year or more.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope he gets a fair shake this time around, he can be pretty good at times. I wouldn't mind him being the first to beat Rusev (definitely over Cena).


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll definitely watch Raw next week just for the big guy, big guy = big buys


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*



KINGPIN said:


> You really want this high intensity powerhouse getting pushed? What about the other one? :reigns


Feed him to the BIG GUY 8*D


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Face Ryback :mark: 

Do it properly this time WWE, should have kept him well away from CM Punk in 2012 when we all knew he was dropping the title to The Rock. Ryback was too hot at the time to be a filler


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Fuck yes!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

No no no. The big guy needs to be arrogant and obnoxious, like his twitter.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Everyone likes Ryback now?? I thought people would be upset that Bo Dallas was jobbing. Last time it was all Goldberg chants and no one caring that he was losing to CM Punk, but okay maybe he could get a better run this time around.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Fuck yes, great return, only trepidation I have is them making him a typical babyface. If they want him to be a big star he needs to keep The Big Guy persona and be a little cocky and sarcastic.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ it's because he hasn't been pushed for a long time, once he gets a push, everyone will turn on him.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> ^ it's because he hasn't been pushed for a long time, once he gets a push, everyone will turn on him.


Depends on the push. I was thinking he would be repackaged some, but he's basically just exactly back to his face self. People would get bored if it goes back to him dominating jobbers while Cole talks about how many large meals Ryback consumes a day.


----------



## LivingColor (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



What? What? What? said:


> Agreed. Physically imposing monsters don't really fit as a tag-team partner.


Brothers of Destruction?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

They're going to ruin him by making him a cookie-cutter face, when he's shown that he can be an awesome heel.


----------



## 99chocking (Dec 28, 2013)

Push The Big Guy!, he is better than Reigns in every conceivable way!


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Good to have him back :bill


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

His return again was handled completely wrong, why waste Bo Dallas on him in a nothing squash match? Why not just wait to the end.....Cena, Ziggler etc are getting a beatdown and then out comes Ryback and cleans house an then proceeds to chant "feed me more" with the crowd as RAW goes off the air, would have been much better and more dramatic than having him come out for a needless squash match.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Whats incredible, after going through so much shit booking, he was a fucking after thought with Punk last year in that Heyman feud, the crowd just embraced him, like they always wanted this. Well this is how you define charisma guys.

If he can improve his in ring skills a little bit and WWE is behind him, the Big Guy can easily become the most over guy. Just dont feed him to Rusev.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

This promo was damn good, really excited about this return.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully he gets Reigns spot. Ryback is Romans superior in every way. His intensity is great too, and the fans were all over the guy, I was surprised how over he was. Maybe its the shock return, or just that crowd but it'll be interesting to see if he's that over everywhere. Because despite his ill advised heel turn, his endless jobbing to Punk and the Rybaxel jobber tag team the guy actually doesn't seemed to have lost that much momentum somehow.

Feed Me More!


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

Glad to have Ryback back. I preferred him as a cocky "more human" person that talks, over "robotic monster face" Ryback. But either way, it's good to have him back.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

YES!

YES!

YES!

My life is complete can't wait to watch RAW tonight now 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App9


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

My guess is that he's being temporarily built up to be beaten by Rusev.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> His return again was handled completely wrong, why waste Bo Dallas on him in a nothing squash match? Why not just wait to the end.....Cena, Ziggler etc are getting a beatdown and then out comes Ryback and cleans house an then proceeds to chant "feed me more" with the crowd as RAW goes off the air, would have been much better and more dramatic than having him come out for a needless squash match.


Waste Bo Dallas...he's a lower midcarder going nowhere fast. You cant really waste Bo.

Though yeah Ryback returning in the closing segment would have been better.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

They better not mess him up again. 

It won't be hard to get Ryback over again, last night proved that. Make him do what he does best, squash people, chant feed me more, then build him up to the mainevent. I was so happy to see him back again last night and loved how the crowd responded to him, he clearly felt the same with his interview after the match. 

Just pls WWE don't bury him again and make him win on PPV's.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> His return again was handled completely wrong, why waste Bo Dallas on him in a nothing squash match? Why not just wait to the end.....Cena, Ziggler etc are getting a beatdown and then out comes Ryback and cleans house an then proceeds to chant "feed me more" with the crowd as RAW goes off the air, would have been much better and more dramatic than having him come out for a needless squash match.


No it wasn't. They were testing the waters last night. That idea of yours can still be done at any stage before Survivor Series if they choose to. 

They had to re-introduce him last night and reestablish ''Feed me more''. He could have come out to crickets but fortunately he didn't and there is still a top babyface spot vacant for Ryback no doubt.


----------



## bill141 (Oct 8, 2014)

Babyface Ryback awesome


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Waste Bo Dallas...he's a lower midcarder going nowhere fast. You cant really waste Bo.
> 
> Though yeah Ryback returning in the closing segment would have been better.


I don't even want to fathom that you're right.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Been a fan of this fucker since he was yep yep yep what it do Skip Sheffield in NXT. When I heard "Feed me more" I marked out. Don't fuck this up again, WWE. He's shown he has a personality, use it.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

If he can avoid the goldberg chants, and if he has a proper booking... well Reigns return will be interesting and complicated at the same time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

mblonde09 said:


> Ugh. Listening to idiots chanting "feed me more", is even more irritating than the "YES" crap.


It's not as irritating as people chanting "CM Punk". unk2

But enough talking about quitters... I'm glad that DA BIG GUY IS BACK! :bow


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> It's not as irritating as people chanting "CM Punk". unk2
> 
> But enough talking about quitters... I'm glad that DA BIG GUY IS BACK! :bow


People chanting the Quitter's name even brag about it, its retarded, super retarded. Big guy needs time on the mic


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i hope he has a proper personality this time round and not the robotic type promo's he did before as a face ryback


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

The Big Guys' back!

Rusev, your days of being undefeated are numbered.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> It's not as irritating as people chanting "CM Punk". unk2
> 
> But enough talking about quitters... I'm glad that DA BIG GUY IS BACK! :bow


It will be funny as hell when people get start to chant Cm Punk to his boring ass matches. :lol


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

We missed you Big Guy!!!!! :mark:


Welcome back Lord Ryback, never leave us again. Also never turn heel, and never feud with Cena. We don't want you getting buried again.

Also I loved how he explained the reason he was a heel, not enough guys do that. 


The big guy is back in business!


----------



## heyiamderek (Apr 23, 2013)

I was shouting so hard yesterday when he came out.

When I saw Bo asking for a challenger. I had a hope that Ryback would come out and OMG that feeling is awesome guys.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

He's needed back...the show has really SUCKED. Good website promo too.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Unknown2013 said:


> Everyone likes Ryback now?? I thought people would be upset that Bo Dallas was jobbing. Last time it was all Goldberg chants and no one caring that he was losing to CM Punk, but okay maybe he could get a better run this time around.


Ryback got cheered over Punk 100% every single time.

Ryback vs Lesnar..just do it.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

I loved Ryback in 2012-2013 I honestly felt this guy could of been the guy to take over from Cena. It sucked what happened to him but they say "What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger" The big guy is back and better than before hopefully can go back right to the top.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

YES! Totally marked for him and I haven't since he turned heel. PLEASE WWE, give him a nice slow push. Hopefully a long IC title run.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes Era said:


> Ryback got cheered over Punk 100% every single time.
> 
> Ryback vs Lesnar..just do it.


Lol he certainly wasn't.. Punk, even as heel got a much bigger reaction than him.

Ryback face reaction was meh, only thing he could do was trying to force people chant feed me more.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

How did this happen? I remember Ryback getting lots of hate.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Meh.


Exactly how I feel. His momentum was ruined two years ago. "The Big Guy"? What the fuck kind of nickname is this? He is nothing special, and his return was hardly moving.


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati (Mar 25, 2014)

Put a smile on my face, I was really happy for him.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

This thread is a little bit dramatic.

I expect months of Ryback dick riding quickly followed by an onslaught of Ryback hate.


----------



## Gibbs2090 (Oct 28, 2014)

I would like to see him fued with rusev but keep them apart at until the rumble and have ryback eliminate rusev then rusev get ryback eliminated ended with ryback going over at wrestle mania


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Let him be as entertaining as he was during the EAT TWEET DELETE REPEAT situation and he'll be fine.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Gave no fucks for 2012 babyface Ryback because I thought he was just your average muscly meathead with no edge.

Thanks to his heel run though, he began to grow out of his shell and adopt that amazing 'I HATE BOW-LIES!' character. Was great to see him back, and I hope he incorporates more of that cocky edge he had as a heel into this run. It could be potential gold.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

How about him squashing Sheamus for the US Title down the road?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

To this day I still don't understand why they turned him heel ,
He could be something major if they stuck with him, they clearly didn't learn from their mistakes with ryback when it comes to Cesaro


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

they need to make sure this time he is as far as removed from the goldberg rip off character that he was before, that's one of the big things that screwed over his original face run, just let him be "the big guy" but as a babyface


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm happy about this. The guy was seriously going strong until they randomly made him a Paul Heyman guy and stuck him in a tag team with Curtis Axel. As far as big bruisers go, I think there's still a chance for the guy.

So of course, he'll be jobbing to Cena clean.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

I like how they're pretending that him being a jobber never happened. I like this and wish big success for the BIG GUY.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so glad that they decided to "reset" him. He was over as fuck when he first hit. He NEEDS to be a powerhouse face with all the catchphrases back. Looking forward to seeing how far he goes now. He'd been floundering in nothingness as a heel for ages.

Welcome back REAL Ryback!

#FeedMeMore


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm glad for him too, but am worried everything i grew to like about him when he was a heel will go away now that he's back to a monster face.


----------



## Gavrilo Petrovich (Oct 6, 2014)

I love Ryback. I can't get behind many of the newer guys, but I've always loved Ryback. Guy is legit.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Still no tweets... (since the last time he deleted them anyway) =D


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think he should get rid of the singlet and go trunks, and grow his hair out to rid the Goldberg stuff. I like him ok, but theres no way you guys won't hate him after a big time feud when we realize his ring work isn't that good. This is just a case of ppl being glad someone new is around.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I think Ryback can be a big deal. Dude's personality is awesome. Hopefully they let that show.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

The Big guy 






:bow


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> I think Ryback can be a big deal. Dude's personality is awesome. Hopefully they let that show.


Hopefully they will but you know what WWE is like.


----------



## silas911 (Jan 22, 2006)

Ryback vs Rusev!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Danjo1986 said:


> I think he should get rid of the singlet and go trunks, and grow his hair out to rid the Goldberg stuff. I like him ok, but theres no way you guys won't hate him after a big time feud when we realize his ring work isn't that good. This is just a case of ppl being glad someone new is around.


He's obviously balding he can't grow his hair out :lol Trunks would be far too generic anyways he's fine as he is. 

His ring work is pretty good too. I think it gets underrated because people just associate him with a squash match. He's had a couple of really good matches with Bryan and Sheamus. 

Not saying he is amazing in the ring but he has a very good ''Big Guy'' move set and the Meathook clothesline into the shellshock is one of the best finishing sequences anybody has in the WWE right now. 

Imagine him setting that up against someone like Rusev or Lesnar . Huge pop and ''feed me more'' chants. 

If he isn't on WWE's immediate radar as far as the Heavyweight title is concerned then I'd like to see him be gradually built up now and then work a program with Barrett going into Mania. 

The logic being that Barrett is probably going to defeat Ziggler for the IC title when he returns and then at Mania Ryback could win it from him. I think the two could be very entertaining promo wise and i think it could set Ryback up to dominate for a few months after Mania and in turn allow the IC title to get it's prestige back. 

Then assuming Reigns is the WWE champion after Mania i would have one eye on having Ryback defeat the next heel that takes the title from Reigns.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> He's obviously balding he can't grow his hair out :lol Trunks would be far too generic anyways he's fine as he is.
> 
> His ring work is pretty good too. I think it gets underrated because people just associate him with a squash match. He's had a couple of really good matches with Bryan and Sheamus.
> 
> ...


Perfect thing I can think of is to have Ryback move up the lower-middle card heels and get added to the Survivor Series, with Rusev added to Team Authority. They could tease some rivalry between Ryback and Rusev in the ring, but prevent the two from pinning/eliminationg each other (It's an elimination tag match at Survivor Series, right? Memory is fuzzy). Following month have Rusev established as the next contender for the strap, perhaps booking Ryback before or after Rusev's matches to tease some tension between the two mid-match along the ramp. 

Book Rusev to put up a strong showing against sheamus, defeating the irish superstar in a TLC match at TLC and then push Ryback looking for a shot at some gold and book a triple threat match for the US Championship at the Royal Rumble, managing to either take the victory by pinning Sheamus or perhaps being prevented from interrupting the pin from some interference from Lana - setting up for Ryback vs Rusev at Wrestlemania 31 and giving Rusev his first defeat.

Lets face it, Rusev needs to take a loss - sooner than later, and Ryback in all likeliness will be able to get a better reaction with the fans than Sheamus, especially since Sheamus can go up the card no problem. Ryback with the belt is something that should have happened in 2012 instead of 2014, and Rusev I think will do much better than Adam Rose, Fandango, Bo Dallas, or any of the new blood currently in circulation due to Lana as his manager.

This would be good booking if you asked me, giving Ryback a slow climb and a midcard title reign before being injected into the Main Event, sure it would probably take long enough to the point where Lesnar vs Ryback for the WWE Championship would have long passed (No doubt dropped to Cena in the 3+ months it took to build Ryback into the US Champion), but Ryback could become a guy that is booked like a main event talent with the midcard belt, since it's clear the feed me more chants are still adored by the fans and the guys got enough charisma, experience, and credibility from his first push to make it plausible.

Edit: I pressed post before I was finished, whoops.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Can't wait for the "Ryibeck sukz" threads that'll pop up in a few months.

But yeah, I've really been digging Ryback since he was The Bully and was doing commentary from time to time.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

to think a poor rip off , of a gimmick that wcw made popular ages back is now the biggest thing on raw now shows just really how poor raw is.
that and cena, rusev, big show rubbish as well


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Reminds me of Goldberg how he does the same entrance and head down *explosion* roar thing...

He needs his own gimmick instead of ripping off Goldberg


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Pronoss said:


> Reminds me of Goldberg how he does the same entrance and head down *explosion* roar thing...
> 
> He needs his own gimmick instead of ripping off Goldberg


When you say that, are you implying Ryback is has a choice in this and that he wants to rip off goldberg? Also I don't remember Goldberg pumping his arms up and down, saying anything in his entrance (Ryback clearly yells words and not roars) or having absolutely no pyro save for sound effects.

Also two nights as a babyface and here come the the 'Goldberg Rip Off' comments.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

I liked Ryback at the end of his bully gimmick.. It was so good..

I marked out when he came back..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Let's just hope they don't mess him up like they did before. His heel turn was the dumbest thing done in a long time, and that's saying something when we're talking about E' :side:

Might be an unpopular opinion, but I'd rather have Ryback get the push Reigns is getting. Ryback just has that "aura" around him that few have, he can become bigger than a lot of people think.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Let's just hope they don't mess him up like they did before. His heel turn was the dumbest thing done in a long time, and that's saying something when we're talking about E' :side:
> 
> *Might be an unpopular opinion*, but I'd rather have Ryback get the push Reigns is getting. Ryback just has that "aura" around him that few have, he can become bigger than a lot of people think.


I think it's the majority opinion on here actually. Whilst I'd expect the true ratio to be significantly different if all votes were counted it's interesting to note that someone made a voting thread on who should face Lesnar and last time i looked Ryback had over 80% of the vote with over 60 votes cast. 

I was calling for it before he got injured and posted numerous times about how i would love to see it. I still don't think it will happen but i hope he gets his big push and is able to rectify the abysmal decisions he has had to put up with over the past two years.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Iormungand said:


> Perfect thing I can think of is to have Ryback move up the lower-middle card heels and get added to the Survivor Series, with Rusev added to Team Authority. They could tease some rivalry between Ryback and Rusev in the ring, but prevent the two from pinning/eliminationg each other (It's an elimination tag match at Survivor Series, right? Memory is fuzzy). Following month have Rusev established as the next contender for the strap, perhaps booking Ryback before or after Rusev's matches to tease some tension between the two mid-match along the ramp.
> 
> Book Rusev to put up a strong showing against sheamus, defeating the irish superstar in a TLC match at TLC and then push Ryback looking for a shot at some gold and book a triple threat match for the US Championship at the Royal Rumble, managing to either take the victory by pinning Sheamus or perhaps being prevented from interrupting the pin from some interference from Lana - setting up for Ryback vs Rusev at Wrestlemania 31 and giving Rusev his first defeat.
> 
> ...


Yea, agree a midcard title and strong booking is the way to go with Ryback atm. Hopefully we get to see some promo time from him as well because that was a problem in his initial 2012 run.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Not going to lie, I marked out a little when his music hit. He has come along way since he was shoved down our throats at the beginning. IMO he worked hard with Axel and became alot better for it. Also loved one of his last matches when he was in Vegas.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Just waiting for fans to shit on him and start chanting "Gooldbeerg" like last time which was the thing that kinda ruined Ryback. Honestly how will things be any different now? I personally want him to succeed and have his title reign.


----------



## djembaasd (Oct 30, 2014)

Wake up!!!! The wreckingball is back!!


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

THE BIG GUY


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

I like Ryback but I like "Goofy Meathead Ryback" more than "Feed Me More Ryback". Really enjoyed Ryback on color commentary. He's naturally funny and I hope they find a way to use that and integrate that into his character.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Ygor said:


> I like Ryback but I like "Goofy Meathead Ryback" more than "Feed Me More Ryback". Really enjoyed Ryback on color commentary. He's naturally funny and I hope they find a way to use that and integrate that into his character.


I think he is still the "Goofy Meathead Ryback" but now face.

Look at the Bo dallas match,after he hit him with the meathook or how the f is that called he was smiling like a goofy motherf....r


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Ryback is fuckin' cool.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i wouldn't get too excited though, coz the minute he get's over you know what wwe will do......."hey ryback, have you met john cena?"


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Ryback got his strut back. You see how he was bobbing and weaving while he was tossing Bo Dallas arround? 

That was dope. He needs to keep that energy level up. Pumped up Ryback > Big Dumb Ryback.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah, it's pretty awesome. I just hope that they don't screw him over again.


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

Ygor said:


> I like Ryback but I like "Goofy Meathead Ryback" more than "Feed Me More Ryback". Really enjoyed Ryback on color commentary. He's naturally funny and I hope they find a way to use that and integrate that into his character.


I liked "Goofy Meathead Ryback" better too :lol. BUT I hope he succeeds regardless. Because I REALLY like Ryback.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

ADRfan said:


> Just waiting for fans to shit on him and start chanting "Gooldbeerg" like last time which was the thing that kinda ruined Ryback. Honestly how will things be any different now? I personally want him to succeed and have his title reign.


Fans didn't do that since 2012...and even then Ryback got over multiple times (first with "Feed me More", then as a screwball heel)


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: RYBACK IS HYYYYYYYPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!*



KINGPIN said:


> You really want this high intensity powerhouse getting pushed? What about the other one? :reigns


He's the big guy with the vest. Otherwise, a marshmallow with tattooed arms.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Whether or not you like Ryback, fact is he was over and they need another spark to partially make up for what they've lost in Daniel Bryan. And of course, they need more main eventers. As long as Ryback actually takes care of the people he's working with in the ring, I see no reason as to why they shouldn't try to push him again.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

I reckon he's next to be fed to Rusev.


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

Was *Feed Me More* for Ryback the biggest pop on raw this week? :hmm::hmm::hmm:


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm 100% on board for a Ryback push right now. I wasn't a huge fan of him in 2012 and early 2013 but ever since his heel turn, he has shown a lot more personality and his character just seems a lot less boring. These past couple matches since he came back, he feels even more intense and motivated. He should be the one to dethrone Rusev, not John Cena.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

they need to have him fight a re match with stan stansky. nobody wants to see him fight titus oneal


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

am i the only one that feels this way: i hated him as a face goldberg clone, grew to like him as a heel bully and found his personality kind of funny(always good sitting in on commentary), and now while feeling happy for him personally am back to being bored by the robot goldberg clone again.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> am i the only one that feels this way: i hated him as a face goldberg clone, grew to like him as a heel bully and found his personality kind of funny(always good sitting in on commentary), and now while feeling happy for him personally am back to being bored by the robot goldberg clone again.


This is what i find annoying about WWE. If they had any idea what their audience wants from Ryback then they wouldn't just be placing him in squash matches. 

Ryback remained relevant on his own through his personality. Nothing else. We want to see him cut promos as ''The Big Guy'' not like the robot he was in 2012. Whilst i think he will retain some of ''The Big Guy'' character it looks like he is going to get very little promo time and they are potentially going to bore their audience by having his 2-5 minute matches every week. 

I'm also quite pessimistic that WWE can book this Survivor Series match in a way to benefit Ryback (Assuming he aligns with Team Cena) unless the Authority are actually disbanding and i don't believe that is going to happen at all. 

If he gets pinned at Survivor Series or ''Passes out'' to Rusev i think he is pretty much done again. There are guys who can take losses and it means fuck all. People like Bryan, Jericho or Ambrose etc they lose and no one really cares they still cheer for them but with a guy like Ryback who is near 300lbs he needs to win for people to remain interested. He is not an underdog character, he absolutely has to be dominant or no one cares.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm happy he's back and that he's face but if they are going to recycle these squash matches then people will get bored real quick and the GOldberg chants will more than likely creep back in.

He will get a decent pop/reaction when he joins Team Cena for the PPV at Survivor Series.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> You really want this high intensity powerhouse getting pushed? What about the other one? :reigns


Reigns has already been pushed hard as fuck for two years.

Ryback: Not even two months before, then been jobbed out for two years.




CenaBoy4Life said:


> Wonder how many of you bashed Reigns now love Ryback.


They aren't the same wrestler and by no means had an even remotely similar career path, so. . .it wouldn't mean anything if they did.


----------



## Muraco Morales (Nov 5, 2014)

Ryback has been ruined. They built him up but then tore him down. Down so much that there will always be a stigma about him. People don't forget...even though the WWE thinks they do. Feed me more...so stupid, along with the minions that follow that. Goldberg! Goldberg! Goldberg! Where's is Curtis Axel now?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Muraco Morales said:


> Ryback has been ruined. They built him up but then tore him down. Down so much that there will always be a stigma about him. People don't forget...even though the WWE thinks they do. Feed me more...so stupid, along with the minions that follow that. Goldberg! Goldberg! Goldberg! Where's is Curtis Axel now?


Yeah, the stigma part is true and the worst. to have killed off the gimmick (that was worker) in the first place was mistake number 1.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HOLY F*CK! The Big Guy is BACK!!!*



redban said:


> He was one of the hottest wrestlers in 2012 - early 2013.
> 
> After Wrestlemania, they inexplicably turned him heel to feud with Cena, which, ultimately, ruined him. By the end of 2013, he was nobody.
> 
> Hopefully he recaptures his magic.


No.

He was ruined way before that feud. Let's not forget he was constantly Phillip and The Shield's bitch. Mania was the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He was done at Royal Rumble. Once Cena eliminated him, I knew it was a lock. I think his tweet about Cena's wife was before that too. Never mess with DA GAWD :cena3


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Even when his light was all but extinguished, he still carried himself like a star. And that's pretty rare.


----------

